# I love my C35



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

I have purchased a Mahindra C35 around a month ago to replace my old Minn. Moline. It is a Beast at work, and with its power steering, control layout, full instrumentations and comfortable seat it is a pleasure to work the land! The engine’s torque is incredible I have yet to have the engine bog down when pushing over and shredding Cedar Trees (Central Texas Weeds)! My neighbor stopped by after seeing working with my new tractor, he was impressed with its capabilities, size, weight, torque and handling. What he did not like was that his 20hp Kubota he bought 3 years ago is too weak, too light, for the task he uses it for and it cost $5000 more than what I paid! He is now trying to get a kitchen pass from his wife to trade in his Kubota for Mahindra!


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

WELCOME to Tractorforum Wingnut! Nice to see that someone is happy with the purchase of your tractor. Hey hows about some pictures of the tractor and a few specs. for the ones like me who are uneducated in this fine tractor ride.


----------



## P71 (May 3, 2004)

You will like that Mahindra, My freind has one and Loves it. his is a 2810


----------



## NCBill (Jun 11, 2004)

I was considering buying a Mahindra C35 earlier this year and I got to test drive one. I liked it, but wound up buying a Kubota L4300 (43 hp 2WD). The price on my Kubota was $500 more than the quoted price on the Mahindra C35 (35HP), and I got another 8 HP, and the dealer was 25 miles closer to my home. 

My qualms with the Mahindra were few. Their closest dealer to me is about 45 miles away and it is a family run business. They sell used tractors and new and used implements (some were well used) and Mahindra tractors in their front yard at their home. Another question I had with Mahindra was their track record in the USA. I could not find a lot of feedback on their product line since they are still relatively new in the market. I also considered parts availability since Texas is quite a distance from North Carolina.

I believe Mahindra makes a good tractor. And they would well serve someone with an established local dealer who can get parts readily and service the machine when needed.

Comparing a 20HP Kubota with a Mahindra C35 is not comparing oranges to oranges. A 20HP tractor to me no matter what the brand name is merely a souped up lawn mower with a PTO and 3pt hitch. Kubota makes a very nice product but you can not seriously expect great performance from 20HP compared to a mid 30's HP with much more weight.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

*I understand your qualms*

Mahindra is new to the US market and I would definately question buying a new tractor of any type in front yard of someone's home. 
For me I had an established dealer and I live in Texas. I also considered parts availability and turn around time for getting parts (will the NC Mom & Pop shop be able to order parts that day and when will they be delivered) I am not saying stay away from Mom & Pop shops I support local business whenever I can and there are a lot of good people running them. 

Kubota makes a fine product! Yes my comparison was with my neighbor's Kubota that was much smaller unit. He did buy the it when the economy was strong, tractor dealers had no reason to offer incentives, and Kubota had (and still has) biggest market share for compact tractors. When he bought his Kubota the in the Austin area dealer could not keep up with the demand at that time(I found Kubota are still priced higher here)! 

Kubota is losing it market share to companies like Mahindra, Framtrac, Bronson, etc. but Kubota does have the strongest dealer's network of the compact tractors, this will keep them number 1. This is something Mahindra needs to work on to be successful outside of Texas! 

I love my Mahindra as well as you love your Kubota, and may we both have 30 years of trouble free services. 

Best Regards


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

congrats wingnut... They just opened a dealer down the road from me... - just as in as of Sunday they were just beginning to stock it with tractors... 

They look real nice..

congrats on your purchase ands welcome to the TF

post a few pics of your c35 if you get a chance...


----------



## ribchord (Sep 9, 2006)

i almost bought a c35 but ended up with a 4500 2wd w/fel, its one mean machine. im suprised so few people on this site arent familiar with mahindra, they are huge now, last i herd they were #4 in the usa and expected to take the #3 spot this year.


----------

